# are you a virgin?



## xalphax (Apr 24, 2008)

please be honest!

are you still a virgin?

because i am


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm paying child support for 5 kids ... so, my answer is no ...


----------



## Westside (Apr 24, 2008)

My mother is a virgin.  Yes, child, it is me.





Lol, just kidding, I'm a virgin.  Unless hand-sex counts...  ;>_>


----------



## wilddenim (Apr 24, 2008)

No, I'm not.

Well, good for you (honestly) cos it's one single prick and you lose your virginity so it's nice to lose it to someone you are in love with.


----------



## cardyology (Apr 24, 2008)

My advice: shag everything you can...


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 24, 2008)

cardyology said:
			
		

> My advice: shag everyone you can...



fix'd


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 24, 2008)

If you count masturbation, no. If not, the yes, I'm 14


----------



## Bridgy84 (Apr 24, 2008)

I am holding my child.  So what does that tell ya!!!


----------



## cardyology (Apr 24, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> cardyology said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, properly fix'd


----------



## wilddenim (Apr 24, 2008)

Bridgy84 said:
			
		

> I am holding my child.  So what does that tell ya!!!



Cute,


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 24, 2008)

Me virgin.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 24, 2008)

They say people holding off is getting more common, so you virgins are not out of the ordinary.

I wasn't interested till I was 25, but I've always been out of the ordinary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Either way, I'm impressed.


----------



## science (Apr 24, 2008)

Nope


----------



## sfunk (Apr 24, 2008)

Bridgy84 said:
			
		

> I am holding my child.  So what does that tell ya!!!



You stole a child?!?!

Edit: Oh, and for the sake of the topic: Yes.


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 24, 2008)

I've been living alone for so long that I would say that my virginity is growing back. But no, I'm not.


----------



## PBC (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm not a virgin but the thought of doing it with someone who I don't have a real deep relationship with bothers me. I know some people think that once you get laid once you'll have to do it every month of every year for the rest of your life...I don't really care for that. It makes the whole thing cheap to me. I haven't had sex in..3 years? By choice mind you because I've had the chance every now and then. The drought isn't really bothering me. I'd rather go back to waiting for someone worth it then go around sleeping with girls I don't care for. I'm a really choosey guy...and I have issues with getting close to people too quickly. Kinda a fault, kinda a blessing. Plus STDs scare the shit of out me.


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 24, 2008)

Everyone under 18 who voted no:  I fucking hate you.  Rot in hell.

I need to get laid by a hot girl in the next two years or I'll probably end up buying a prostitute, which is gay and phail and STDlicious.

So yeah, need to get a girlfriend and go all the way fast...


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 24, 2008)

shadowboy said:
			
		

> I'll probably end up buying a prostitute, which is gay



Only if it's a male prostitute ...


----------



## SchuchWun (Apr 24, 2008)

LMAO @ ^^^


By no means am I a virgin but having multiple partners isn't really that bad. I have a steady GF now but back in the day I took what I could get. No real one night stands though lol.


also a big LMAO to the Shag everything everyone everylady posts! i nearly died laughing... reminds me of a friend who said he'd shag anything as long as it was female (he left out a specific species so we nagged him about it. his nickname is sheepshagger.)


btw this is a funny poll.


----------



## science (Apr 24, 2008)

PBC said:
			
		

> I'm not a virgin but the thought of doing it with someone who I don't have a real deep relationship with bothers me. I know some people think that once you get laid once you'll have to do it every month of every year for the rest of your life...I don't really care for that. It makes the whole thing cheap to me. I haven't had sex in..3 years? By choice mind you because I've had the chance every now and then. The drought isn't really bothering me. I'd rather go back to waiting for someone worth it then go around sleeping with girls I don't care for. I'm a really choosey guy...and I have issues with getting close to people too quickly. Kinda a fault, kinda a blessing. Plus STDs scare the shit of out me.
> 
> You're a smart man. I hate how guys always get stereotyped as sex hungry pigs.
> 
> ...



Hahaha!


----------



## Tanas (Apr 24, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> shadowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And it is also cheating ...


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes, I am a virgin, but I am friends with almost everyone at my schools (even the ladys) and some I know like me but I'm not that interested. So I guess time will tell.


----------



## SchuchWun (Apr 24, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




only if your with someone. otherwise i think not. if your going the hoe way make sure you choose one that is semi-decent lol otherwise you will be finding out very quickly that the first one you see isn't always the best one especially when you take down her pants and (s)hes gotta bigger bulge then you lmao (and no this hasn't happend to me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 24, 2008)

Maybe you're still virgin but your ass is not


----------



## cubin' (Apr 24, 2008)

Nope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nothing wrong with virgins though! I think they're cool!


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 24, 2008)

cubin' said:
			
		

> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep ... my primary choice, when I am required to make a sacrifice ...


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 24, 2008)

No I am not a virgin, in fact I have been pregnant two times now.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Apr 24, 2008)

Just cause you have kids doesn't make you a non-virgin.
ARTIFICIAL INSEMINATION!
For the sake of the thread:
I'm totally a virgin.


----------



## cupajoe (Apr 24, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> Just cause you have kids doesn't make you a non-virgin.
> ARTIFICIAL INSEMINATION!
> For the sake of the thread:
> I'm totally a virgin.


I second both of those statements.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 24, 2008)

haha yes. still at the ripe young age of 15.


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 25, 2008)

shadowboy said:
			
		

> Everyone under 18 who voted no:  I fucking hate you.  Rot in hell.
> 
> I need to get laid by a hot girl in the next two years or I'll probably end up buying a prostitute, which is gay and phail and STDlicious.
> 
> So yeah, need to get a girlfriend and go all the way fast...


You horny teenagers.  People everywhere say they have boyfriends or girlfriends, and I kinda feel like "Damn I'm gonna be lonely."


----------



## science (Apr 25, 2008)

shadowboy said:
			
		

> Everyone under 18 who voted no:  I fucking hate you.  Rot in hell.
> 
> I need to get laid by a hot girl in the next two years or I'll probably end up buying a prostitute, which is gay and phail and STDlicious.
> 
> So yeah, need to get a girlfriend and go all the way fast...




It's really not that huge of a deal... seriously, don't even considering losing your virginity to a prostitute at 18 years old. You will regret it for the rest of your life. If you're still a virgin at 45, consider it then.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 25, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## square (Apr 25, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> It's really not that huge of a deal... seriously, don't even considering losing your virginity to a prostitute at 18 years old. You will regret it for the rest of your life. If you're still a virgin at 45, consider it then.




Well put. It just leads to building a relationship on a flaky foundation, then hello divorce


----------



## Sephi (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm 15, so yes. 

also, there are many people I know in school that are not lol.


----------



## vladislaus (Apr 25, 2008)

Virgin nope, 

To those thinking about it, save it to you love someone you find it means so much more. Well it did for me anyway. Im glad I waited a while till i found the right person ^^.


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 25, 2008)

I'll never find the right person it seems. It seems there aren't any girls interested in technology as much as me. And even if they are, stereotypes tell me she'll be under my standard.

I'l wait for sexbots to become more developed  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It will at least cost less.


----------



## vladislaus (Apr 25, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I'll never find the right person it seems. It seems there aren't any girls interested in technology as much as me. And even if they are, stereotypes tell me she'll be under my standard.
> 
> I'l wait for sexbots to become more developed ph34r.gif
> 
> It will at least cost less.




Thats a shame, they are around i know quite a few girls who are interested in technology. Hell one of them loves nerds lol. 

The moral of the story there is someone for everyone you just haven't found it yet.


----------



## iq_132 (Apr 25, 2008)

.


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 25, 2008)

vladislaus said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, yes, but I also should've emphasized "as much as me". Hell I'll be friends with anyone who I can say something and they don't have to ask me what a certain term means every time I say something. But it seems for my age group as of now no such people exist, with maybe Mewgia(on these forums) being one exception.


----------



## Talaria (Apr 25, 2008)

Eh, Virgin's a pretty cool guy, he don't have aids and doesn't afraid of nothing...


Please kill me (WHY THE HELL AM I DOING SOME 4CHAN CRAP!)


*Self-Kill*


----------



## DarkCrudus (Apr 25, 2008)

PBC said:
			
		

> I'm not a virgin but the thought of doing it with someone who I don't have a real deep relationship with bothers me. I know some people think that once you get laid once you'll have to do it every month of every year for the rest of your life...I don't really care for that. It makes the whole thing cheap to me. I haven't had sex in..3 years? By choice mind you because I've had the chance every now and then. The drought isn't really bothering me. I'd rather go back to waiting for someone worth it then go around sleeping with girls I don't care for. I'm a really choosey guy...and I have issues with getting close to people too quickly. Kinda a fault, kinda a blessing. Plus STDs scare the shit of out me.




hey rock on, i also, am not a virgin, but i also havnt had sex in about 3yrs as well, and did it with one person. kudos to ya bro =]


----------



## Opium (Apr 25, 2008)

iq_132 said:
			
		

> Not since I was 16, and I agree, wait until you find someone you really care about. It makes the whole experience amazing.



Exactly. People put way too much pressure on themselves to lose it young, hormones running wild and whatnot. Just relax, don't go looking for it, go looking for someone who you love very much and it'll follow naturally at some stage.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Apr 26, 2008)

Opium said:
			
		

> iq_132 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm friends with too many kids who would have sex for the sake of stimulation.
So you're saying... I shouldn't tap that?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 26, 2008)

If you care about your 'first' too much, you will be all the more devastated when it ends ...

Losing it to someone who doesn't mean that much to you can be a smart decision ... psychologically, and emotionally ...


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 26, 2008)

Opium said:
			
		

> iq_132 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




F**k that I'm going do it with as many people I can!


----------



## cubin' (Apr 26, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> I'll never find the right person it seems. It seems there aren't any girls interested in technology as much as me. And even if they are, stereotypes tell me she'll be under my standard.



Just wait till they mature a bit bro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know plenty of 'geekish' girls that are hawt and are interested in fellow male geeks.

by geek I mean - uses internet, likes videogames etc. 

Lots of younger girls just act like their friends. gotta separate them from the pack if you want to see what they're truly like.. or just wait till they get older and grow up a bit.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Apr 26, 2008)

cubin' said:
			
		

> Just wait till they mature a bit bro  I know plenty of 'geekish' girls that are hawt and are interested in fellow male geeks.


Exactly the reason I got Mary Whenever I played Harvest Moon.
Aw crap, I need a real girl. T.T
*_ScuberSteve continues to work on plutonic girlfriends, but knows he won't get anywhere_*


----------



## TwinsanityNtranc (Apr 26, 2008)

Mah Boi! this piece of self restraint is what all true farkers strive for!

eh, i am a virgin, but i have Master baited as many of you have.
and then i found out my hand was male, and now i need to seek a restraining order against it.
it keeps molesting my third leg....

lol

well i've done sexual RP sex like "Cyber sex" with both male and female friends.
yes i am bisexual.

idk ever since being Bisexual it makes me not give much of a damn about ritualistic stuff.

I would prefer to do it with someone i care about allot and love.
but really you can do it with anyone, and i would gladly have sex with a friend of mine who is a girl and who i trust allot.

you don't have to be bf and gf by law to have sex, and having it with a close friend of the opposite sex is perfectly fine, and can be considered "exploratory"
with a friend you trust you would know any risks and you would both prepare for it.
makes sense?


----------



## ScuberSteve (Apr 26, 2008)

TwinsanityNtranced said:
			
		

> Mah Boi! this piece of self restraint is what all true farkers strive for!
> 
> eh, i am a virgin, but i have Master baited as many of you have.
> and then i found out my hand was male, and now i need to seek a restraining order against it.
> ...



zomg, he reads my mind.


----------



## fischju (Apr 26, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> TwinsanityNtranced said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obviously not, because he hasn't killed himself yet!


----------



## ScuberSteve (Apr 26, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> ScuberSteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm.... DEAD?!?!


----------



## TwinsanityNtranc (Apr 26, 2008)

PEEEEEENIS

....( . )....
.....| |....
.....| |....
...(  |  )....

It drives your life boys apparently....


----------



## xanth (Apr 26, 2008)

I honestly found my first time (For the record, at 21, in a Friend's with benefits relationship) anti-climactic. (no pun intended) It was really more, this is what everyone makes a big deal about?

That's not to say that sex has no effect. I mean, there's definitely emotions in some form attached with it.

Bottom-line, I think the best advice I can give to the virgins is to know why you want to have sex. There's no one reason better or worse than another; different things matter to different people.

Also, don't expect it to solve all your problems, play it safe (wear a condom, male and/or female or take oral or patch birth control - If nothing else than to prevent passing/receiving diseases), and don't worry about not getting any now. I used to believe I was really unattractive, and that no one would ever want to sex me up. A year and another partner after my first, that particular self-esteem issue passes.


----------



## TwinsanityNtranc (Apr 26, 2008)

I think i would want to have sex for stress relieving purposes.
which is sensible.

but only with a good friend.

and as for birth and STDs control well, theres an even better safer alternative.

Mutual mastorbation, has almost NO risks.


----------



## gblock247 (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm from a rural area of WV(what part isn't rural right? lol) and I grew up not really having a desire to go out with anyone. I sat back and watched guys and girls in Junior High and High school throw around the word "love" like it was f'n water.  Now, would I have denied it if someone just came up to me and offered it....probably not(as Rodney Carrington says, "I have a dick, pussy is my friend!") but I didn't end up losing it til I was 20 years old, to the person I thought I was gonna be with.  Relationship lasted three years and we went our seperate ways(I was ready to get married, she wasn't).  Since then, I've had two ONS (both internet based, oddly enough, September of 06 and September of 07).

Guess what I'm getting at is, it was worth waiting for, but it does complicate things.  Life would be SOOOO much simpler if us guys could shut off that [primal] instinct to want to be with a woman.  If you wanna call me gay for thinking that way, wouldn't be the first time.  But imagine what it would be like not having to ever worry about your "little head" taking over the head that should be in charge.  Being able to live without the want/need for the opposite sex(and not be gay).  Sure as hell would make things a hell of alot simpler, wouldn't it?  

Sorry for the rant, back to your regularly scheduled topic... I honestly think it would have been alot easier if I woud have never lot it in the first place, do I regret it....no, but would I take the option I laid out in my little rant, more than likely.  Of course that's just my "two cents".


----------



## TwinsanityNtranc (Apr 26, 2008)

I hope everyone realises my swastika is a Hindu symbol of peace and good fortune.


----------



## moozxy (Apr 26, 2008)

TwinsanityNtranced said:
			
		

> well i've done sexual RP sex like "*Cyber sex*" with both male and female friends.
> yes i am bisexual.


Lol

Myself, I'm a virgin and plan remain so until I meet someone I care about (which doesn't seem anytime soon)
Anyway, I'm in no hurry to lose it.

edit:spelling &grammar


----------



## legendofphil (Apr 26, 2008)

If you are waiting, good for you, the last thing you need in your life is regret.

To those that have it thrust upon you, I know how that feels.
I would love to reasure you that it gets better, but I am finding it increasing difficult to find the enthusiasm let alone courage to find that special someone. Rejection is a fucker. But that might just be me, I have never been the most social person in the world.


----------



## beautifulbeast (Apr 26, 2008)

I have to say I'm surprised and relieved at how many people here are born again virgins like me and not afraid to admit it.

I haven't had sex for like 5 years or probably more and I don't regret it at all. Of course I miss hugging and kissing and having someone to care for, but sex? I could live without it.

My only regret is knowing that I should be looking for a partner for life unless I want to die lonely and sad but I guess I'm too dissapointed by men to even try to date again. Ahh, even writing this makes me sad.


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 26, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Yes, I am a virgin, but I am friends with almost everyone at my schools (even the ladys) and some I know like me but I'm not that interested. So I guess time will tell.


Same with me.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 26, 2008)

Am no virgin...
Actually I woudnt mind being one, but did my first time when I was 13, for a funny(twisted) reason.
Then later on for the similar reason with another girl. Now sometimes(rarely) with my girlfriend...


----------



## drizzt8886 (Apr 26, 2008)

haven't been for a long time. Cant really remember when, around 10 years old though.


----------



## ynot914 (Apr 26, 2008)

I have had sex with three patners and I am 19 years old. The first time I did it I was 15, and was with the girl for around 5-6 months, thought it was love obviously. It's difficult weather or not I believe it to be as life changing as many are acting. If many of you have spoiled it, then how could you even know that it would be SOO much better with someone you need. I believe when you find that someone, even if you've done it in the past, it will feel new and much different. I do not think it matters on what you have or have not done. Currently I've been dating my girlfriend for 2 and a half years, and going extremely strong, and when we rarely partake in an activily (we are still young and have the rest of our lives..) it is much different than other experiences.

P.S: I just want to say I absolutely love this community, even though I have not been here long. It seems very close knit, and I love that.


----------



## Pici (Apr 26, 2008)

We should make a map of gbatemp to see the areas of virginity.


----------



## cherryduck (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm not a virgin but I've only ever had it with my girlfriend of two and a half years, we lost our virginities together, and I have to say I'm glad I waited for her because it made it feel so right and special.  The sex calms down after a year or so but it's still damn good when it comes! It's also better in a way because we both have matured and know what each other likes, so staying with the one partner I believe is better because there's just something so right about it. Of course I have no experience of it being any other way but for me ignorance is bliss, I'm EXTREMELY happy with the way things are and wouldn't want it any other way. lol we even have our 'sexiversary' 18th June, to mark both our first times


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 26, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> If you count masturbation, no. If not, the yes, I'm 14


LOL Masdurbating at 14 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I first did it at like 18


----------



## moozxy (Apr 26, 2008)

Lisa_ said:
			
		

> Salamantis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're the one who started late >_>


----------



## xanth (Apr 26, 2008)

legendofphil said:
			
		

> I would love to reasure you that it gets better, but I am finding it increasing difficult to find the enthusiasm let alone courage to find that special someone. Rejection is a fucker. But that might just be me, I have never been the most social person in the world.
> 
> To quote Dan Savage,
> "Every relationship fails, until the one that doesn't."
> ...



Not true, everyone has a different sex drive. There's no such thing as a standard age to start masturbating or having sex at. Some people don't even have a physical sex drive in the first place(although depending on circumstances, that may be due to a hormone deficiency, which should be checked out with a physician).

For those who have said they're born again Christians and/or happy to be virgins, I'm happy for you. I'm also happy for the people who've had sex. I've seen a lot of condemnation of the other side from both groups in my life, so it's refreshing to be in a discussion where neither has been demonized.


----------



## legendofphil (Apr 26, 2008)

Who the hell is Dan Savage?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 26, 2008)

legendofphil said:
			
		

> Who the hell is Dan Savage?




Search engines ... find one ... learn to use it


----------



## xanth (Apr 26, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> legendofphil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll answer anyway, since some people may not be in a position to search for him comfortably.

He's a sex/relationships advice columnist, who's written a regularly syndicated once-a-week column for _The Stranger_ and hundreds of other magazines and newspapers around the states. He also does a weekly podcast, and a daily blog on thestranger.com.

His stuff is very NSFW (not safe for work) to read or listen to. That said, I have anyway.


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 26, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Lisa_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 26, 2008)

This thread sure has been a surprise in how it has NOT gotten nasty, or stupid.

Regarding starting late or early, myself I was a virgin to 25 and stopped being one on my wedding night. I simply was too interested in things like books, military career not to mention I wasn't all that datable. But by 20 I was no longer interested in being single.

Now I knew this girl, (hung out with her, went dancing) but I was eventually just the honorary brother type to her. Watched as she went through boyfriend after boyfriend. She's had 3 kids through 3 fathers. She married the one that gave her #3. The first 2 were utter disasters (ladies, pick a man for man for more than his meat's dimensions). I personally think she made as many wrong decisions as it is possible to make.

My sister, I have no idea how soon she started. But she's been drop dead gorgeous all her life. She's 40+, and life has not yet decided to deliver her mr right. She's had two kids with mr absolutely f**king wrong though (she agrees about the wrong part).

So just how you end up not a virgin is largely up to you. Try and pick a fun person to find out what sex actually is. Don't kill yourself looking for a magical person, it's just sex. You put part A in part B, lots of hydraulic like activity later and you're covered in sweat and one of you has empty testicles. That's about it. It feels great. The last 15 seconds is the reason for the smile. And it's primary reason is to have children (which happens when you are stupid and don't plan in advance).

If you want a life partner, look for a life partner. If you end up having sex, fine, but keep in mind, you don't look for a life partner just for sex.
And you also don't marry a person for their appearance at age 20. Picture them old, fat, wrinkled and ask yourself, could you sleep next to that? That's how everyone generally ends up.
After childbirth, most women make great pillows


----------



## xanth (Apr 26, 2008)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> This thread sure has been a surprise in how it has NOT gotten nasty, or stupid.



Agreed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm quite impressed actually. Says something about the maturity of everyone who's responded.


----------



## Artheido (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm 15, virgin, never masturbated (I find it disgusting) and never will. I'll lose it probably after marriage since I want to ensure I am the only one if you know what I mean.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And due to religion, of course.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Apr 26, 2008)

Seazn said:
			
		

> I'm 15, virgin, never masturbated (I find it disgusting) and never will. I'll lose it probably after marriage since I want to ensure I am the only one if you know what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww, how cute!
He thinks he has a choice!
j/k, but on a more serious note, I commmend you for being able to blindly follow your religion.


----------



## Kramzy (Apr 26, 2008)

dude go jerk off


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 26, 2008)

Lisa_ said:
			
		

> Salamantis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In response to both of these comments, it's unnecessary. The body performs the ejaculatory function regardless of stimulation. If he doesn't masturbate he _will_ eventually have wet dreams; it is unavoidable. Regardless of religious beliefs, or personal philosophy, without masturbatory or sexual stimulation, you will climax at some point, involuntarily.

On the broader subject of intercourse, I respect anyone and everyone's opinions on when to have sex. It's time when you feel it's time. However, I do suggest that you don't just do it when you're physically capable, but also when you're emotionally ready. There are a lot of things that come with sex (no pun intended) and a person should have a mature understanding of the consequences before engaging in said activity.

Branching off that subject, I do believe it's a good thing to have sex before marriage. No offense intended to those who wish to wait, but I'd rather have phenomenal sex with the person I settle down with due to skills learned outside of said relationship... rather than poor to mediocre sex, and spending a lifetime trying to improve (and failing, as neither one of us can teach the other). Women have different needs than men, and while 2 minutes may be good for you, it's not for most women. We no longer live in an era where it's socially acceptable for the man to orgasm and the woman to quietly lay their in eternal sexual frustration. With sex, practice makes perfect.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Apr 26, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Lisa_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bullshit.
Girls just don't tell other people as much as guys do.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 26, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> Ace Gunman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




True indeed ... take it from a guy with 6 sisters ... plus, girls are capable of self-stimulation before puberty ... boys aren't ...


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 26, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> Ace Gunman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's incorrect. You may want to look into the subject. Children masturbate, babies masturbate. And I can tell you this as 100% fact as I've been doing it since I was 6 years old.


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Apr 26, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You really are AceCumman.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways on topic yes I am a virgin, 15 yrs old etc.


----------



## xanth (Apr 26, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> True indeed ... take it from a guy with 6 sisters ... plus, girls are capable of self-stimulation before puberty ... boys aren't ...
> Yes, it's too bad boys don't grow genitalia until we turn 13...
> 
> I don't know about Ace Gunman, as I personally have difficulty remembering everything that happened when I was six, but it is true that babies stimulate themselves. Not to mention all the kids who play "doctor" growing up.
> ...


I respect you for holding to your principles, although I find it interesting that you mention religion almost as an afterthought. That's not to invalidate what you said at all; I just found it interesting, because it seems to insinuate that it's more about finding masturbation (and maybe sex) disgusting than about religious edicts (Which is also a perfectly valid thing, maybe you just don't have a strong sex drive). Although I would make the argument that a lot of bodily functions are equally, if not more disgusting. I would also make the argument, "don't knock it until you try it."

Be careful not to associate everything sexual with something bad. Otherwise, even if you wait until marriage, you're not going to enjoy it. Considering that in that instance, it would be about giving pleasure to both you and your partner, and it would be a promotion of creating life, it would be a shame and disappointing to see it as something so negative.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 26, 2008)

Lisa_ said:
			
		

> Salamantis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe cuz you are a girl...

but seriously, girls doesnt need to masturbate.
Lets just think that way:

A boy says/asks a girl (I like you/want to have sex with you, kind of expression), girl slaps the boy or even worse.

A girl says/asks a boy (I like you/want to have sex with you, kind of expression), boy says lets do it...

So bascially we boys find it harder to ask first, well after some time when we know the girl very well than its easy to go on


----------



## ScuberSteve (Apr 26, 2008)

Kamui101 said:
			
		

> A boy says/asks a girl (I like you/want to have sex with you, kind of expression), girl slaps the boy or even worse.
> A girl says/asks a boy (I like you/want to have sex with you, kind of expression), boy says lets do it...



As soon as this stereotype breaks, Feminism will become a success.


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 26, 2008)

Kamui101 said:
			
		

> Lisa_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol that's cuz guys are hornier.  I saw on the news a while ago that guys think about sex like every 97 seconds or something, and girls think about it like 3 times a day.  I think, I can't really remember the exact numbers...


----------



## superrob (Apr 26, 2008)

Well im a virgin. And im 14 Years old. 2 Months to get 15 years.
I dont really care right now that im a virgin. 

The only thing i care about is getting a girlfriend. I never had one


----------



## CrystalSweet (Apr 26, 2008)

yes i am, because im only 14. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oh and on the whole masturbate thing, meh i guess ill admit i do it sometimes.
and the truth is, girls really do think about sex as much as guys do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and me and a whole bunch of my friends were talking about who would lose their virginity first,
and sadly, but unanimously, they said me


----------



## ScuberSteve (Apr 26, 2008)

CrystalSweet said:
			
		

> and the truth is, girls really do think about sex as much as guys do.


Living proof of most of what I say.


----------



## Issac (Apr 26, 2008)

wilddenim said:
			
		

> No, I'm not.
> 
> Well, good for you (honestly) cos it's one single prick and you lose your virginity so it's nice to lose it to someone you are in love with.



Quoted for absolute truth!

And No, i'm not


----------



## Norman3000 (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes I am still a virgin

The only thing i did to my girl was kiss once on the lips, and we broke after kissing! what kind of bullshit is that? she broke up with me after a kiss! she broke up with me! huhuhuhuhuhuhuhuh


----------



## Pamela (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm feeling way too old to be on this site if this is a topic


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 26, 2008)

Pamela said:
			
		

> I'm feeling way too old to be on this site if this is a topic



You're nowhere near the oldest, but I know what you mean ... lol


----------



## kevenka (Apr 27, 2008)

I have enjoyed reading this topic and I am still a virgin at the age of 17 and proud of it. I can't wait to get married though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I don't mind it too much (masturbation is disguisting)


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Apr 27, 2008)

Yup.  22, and when faced with a lot of shallow girls...well, I'm an ugly guy, so there you go.  =P  

I seem to have a natural failure with women.  It saddens me...


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 27, 2008)

Getting laid is easy, maintaining a decent relationship is the hard part ...


----------



## OSW (Apr 27, 2008)

no i'm not, i lost my virginity this year to my GF.
i feel good about it, however i feel sad sometimes that i wasn't her first too, considering i feel hers was very wasted on her ex. Unfortunately i can be a very jealous person when things relate to her, even her past.

however i'm not that immature that i can't get over it, i don't hold it against her, and it's not that bad after all.



			
				science said:
			
		

> shadowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROFL


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 27, 2008)

Deleted (that was me deleting a comment before I ever even typed it. Must say nothing nasty connected to religion).

Need to comment on this remark though.

"In response to both of these comments, it's unnecessary. The body performs the ejaculatory function regardless of stimulation. If he doesn't masturbate he will eventually have wet dreams; it is unavoidable. Regardless of religious beliefs, or personal philosophy, without masturbatory or sexual stimulation, you will climax at some point, involuntarily."

That isn't entirely on target.

You can have wet dreams, or then again never have wet dreams. Wet dreams are really just your dreams being very good actually. It means you might have restraint when you are awake, but in your sleep your imagination has other ideas.

Now if you NEVER jack off, you don't just continue producing the stuff until it over flows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Your body merely absorbs anything you are not using in excess of what is required to have a normal supply available.
If you unload it every damn day, your body just keeps on making more.
If you never use it, you still produce it to some extent. but it gets absorbed back into your body.

Those that can't stop indulging, are likely addicted to the chemical rush your brain generates from the experience.
It's why runners will run till they nearly collapse. They need the rush.
Some get this rush from high intensity activities that create a fear effect such as bungy jumping.

Seeing as most of you guys are either too young to buy em, or too young to be bold enough to buy em, I can tell you for you.
ALL sex aid literature without fail, states, masturbation is ordinary, and actually healthy.
It's only religions and religious beliefs that attach dogmatic guilt to all things connected to sex.

I guess they're just out of luck.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (May 1, 2008)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> They say people holding off is getting more common, so you virgins are not out of the ordinary.
> 
> I wasn't interested till I was 25, but I've always been out of the ordinary
> 
> ...


That's good to know XD I was kinda worried when I was in high school because everyone else was losing their virginity to some guy/girl, but then I realized it would be better in the long run (i.e. rest of my life) to wait. I've also talked to older people(but I didn't like, directly ask them about it XD) and they said they wished they had waited. You see it in television too.

Now I have a silly question, time for semantics. If you can keep your virginity, lose it or take it away from someone else, then why doesn't the other person who took said virginity become a virgin? If you have virginity, then that makes your state of being a virgin right? If two virgins take each others' virginity, are they still virgins? Can you give back someone's virginity? If a person takes many virginities away like a stamp collector, is that person a super virgin or just a virgin collector?


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 2, 2008)

Dio said:
			
		

> Panzer Tacticer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only virginity you can use is your own.
You cannot take it back once it's taken from you.


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 2, 2008)

Does livestock count???


----------



## beedog19 (May 2, 2008)

Lost mine at 17 (22 now) to a girl that I thought I was in love with. I wasn't her first and she always said that she wished that I had been. Fast forward 5 years and we don't talk anymore... Funny how things work out sometimes.


----------



## OSW (May 2, 2008)

virginity is intangible. it's a mental concept that can't be exchanged.

if you're always waiting for the right one how will you know when they hit you?

enjoy your life and do it when the chance arises (as long as they are a good-hearted person, not a slut)

virginity is insignificant if love conquers all.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 2, 2008)

beedog19 said:
			
		

> Lost mine at 17 (22 now) to a girl that I thought I was in love with. I wasn't her first and she always said that she wished that I had been. Fast forward 5 years and we don't talk anymore... Funny how things work out sometimes.



Yep ... I know what you mean ... I can remember the name of my first, but I struggle to even picture her face ...


----------



## WeaponXxX (May 2, 2008)

Seriously I just went to GoDaddy and 
SEXTEMP.NET is available!
Thinking of picking up the domain lol.

I'm obviously not a virgin but my bad "memento" style memory makes every time like my first again. 

About a month ago I almost slept with a girl for the second time not knowing I had slept with her 5 years prior, To make it worse she had pics of us together...it would seem we kind of dated and I had no idea who the hell she was.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 2, 2008)

Yes and very proud of me.


----------



## podunk1269 (May 2, 2008)

I had to undergo lots of therapy for an addiction to sex, so no, not at all


----------



## Bob Evil (May 2, 2008)

WeaponXxX said:
			
		

> I'm obviously not a virgin but my bad "memento" style memory makes every time like my first again.
> 
> About a month ago I almost slept with a girl for the second time not knowing I had slept with her 5 years prior, To make it worse she had pics of us together...it would seem we kind of dated and I had no idea who the hell she was.



Thank God that has happened to someone else ... phew!


----------



## hendu (May 2, 2008)

Could be worse you could be married like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j/k


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (May 2, 2008)

Virginity is really just magical, because there can only be a first time once logically.

What I have both regretted and not regretted (I realize that sounds complicated) is not having ever had sex with more than one person.

Yep, I have never had sex with anyone else other than my wife (unless you wish to get stupid and claim wanking to a picture is someone else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

On the one hand curiosity is a major pain in the butt. Man I would love to do a few other females. Just to know, to REALLY know, what if it is different with another person?
But on the other hand, I get so many people that tell me "man are you ever lucky to have that achievement". And I am stuck thinking "really?, i don't consider it that thrilling".

My advice, once you become a proper consenting adult, don't go OUT of your way to bed several people, but also, don't go OUT of your way to avoid it either.
Because once you are married, you're off limits to others. And nothing wrecks a marriage faster than screwing someone other than your mate who you promised solemnly you would not do that.
If your single, who you screw is your own damn business. And how many is also your own damn business.
Of course if you lose count in inside of 5 years, you might be a slut


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 2, 2008)

Amen, brotha!


----------



## WeaponXxX (May 2, 2008)

@Panzer Tacticer
You know man you have one lucky thing going for you...the lack of wondering "was he better than me"

it is funny my g/f who I have been with for awhile has never really had any sexual insecurities but I told her of a girl I slept with the other day who was loose like a train tunnel. So after sex last night she looks at me and says, "am I loose?" lol...and now you have that common insecurity... she knows she is up on a wall being compared... no doubt much like she has compared me to her others partners. Granted she is no me, and has only but a few to compare but the ability is still there.

Sex is sex, a hole is hole, and it is a 4 point rating system (not like a common 1 outta 10 system)
1 is terrible, 2 is bad, 3 is good and 4 is great. Some might add 5 which is excellent but let us be realistic here...after 20 goods a great is often mistaken for an excellent. Reality a 4 point system...all which generally has NOTHING to do with the female but rather the environment and your testosterone build up.

Bottom line is you do have something special there Panzer and if your happy then by all means thats all that counts. Of the XXX+ partners I've had I would only die to not erase about 10 of em.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (May 2, 2008)

Well I like to tell myself, 21 years ago I had a moment of total brilliance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hear guys complain about this and about that where their wife is concerned. All I can say is, if you had spent more energy picking the right woman, you'd be happy wouldn't ya.

My wife lets me have a hobby room. I live in a 3 bedroom, I alone have a room just for me. Son has his bedroom of course.
My wife lets me play on the computer all day.
I can play my games, or go online all I want.
I can go out with the gang on Sundays for the role game session no objections.
And you guys will love this, I can take her to the bedroom and do it when I want, or if she's tired, she doesn't care if I indulge some porn and just do it myself and let her rest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No it's all true, this kind of woman actually exists if you have the eyes to look for them.

If your woman complains about your gaming, and your computer time and your obvious love of the human female form you likely picked the wrong woman.

Keep in mind, I take my woman out to lunch a lot. I buy her snacks when I shop (she likes bananas and green grapes and oranges a lot). Even though I think tv is a waste of cash I provide it because it's important to her. You have to meet the needs of your partner too.


----------



## WeaponXxX (May 2, 2008)

Well that is exactly why I have been with my g/f so long
We both go out and enjoy nature shit, our 3rd date we saved some sea turtles together and in a world where American girls are all like, "lets go to the disco"...or whatever it is kids these days are doing, well the fact that she enjoyed saving animals, my FAVORITE animal ta boot, well it was love. Her interest are small but compatible with mine, but what makes her more unique is her ability to show interest in my hobbies. It truly is like a best friend you get to fuck. Its far from a perfect relationship but it really has its moments.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 2, 2008)

WeaponXxX said:
			
		

> It truly is like a best friend you get to fuck.



It is the ideal, I think ...


----------



## Issac (May 3, 2008)

OSW said:
			
		

> no i'm not, i lost my virginity this year to my GF.
> i feel good about it, however *i feel sad sometimes that i wasn't her first too, considering i feel hers was very wasted on her ex. Unfortunately i can be a very jealous person when things relate to her, even her past.
> *
> however i'm not that immature that i can't get over it, i don't hold it against her, and it's not that bad after all.
> ...



I know the feeling... and I find it disturbing! I get jealous thoughts when I think that "what if I wasn't her first" even though I was... those feelings makes me so sad, and still it's not even true.
I got to know though, that it might've happened with her ex if he would've dared to come over to her place.. but he didn't, and I am ever so thankful... I don't know why, but it feels so important, even though it's not.

I love my girlfriend, my future wife.


----------



## OSW (May 3, 2008)

well thats a better position than knowing that you're her second. i learned way too much about it for my own good. might have been better not to know.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 3, 2008)

People worry too much about how many partners and suchlike that their current partners have had ...

We all have a history ... we cannot expect the new people that we meet to have sprung forth from the head of Zeus, like Athena, moments before we met them ...

There are some things that simply don't matter ...

All that matters is that we have chosen to be with them now, and they have chosen to be with us ...


----------



## OSW (May 3, 2008)

Unfortunately it's something that naturally came to the minds of me and some others, ignorant of good logic. (however my case is not exactly typical, i have  additional influences which contribute to my insecurities but i would like to keep them private)


			
				thebobevil said:
			
		

> People worry too much about how many partners and suchlike that their current partners have had ...
> 
> We all have a history ... we cannot expect the new people that we meet to have sprung forth from the head of Zeus, like Athena, moments before we met them ...
> 
> ...


But in the end, i came to that conclusion too. You're exactly right.

I think you gotta respect that people had a life before you, even though it's hard (my experience in love is probably still considered immature).


----------



## Issac (May 4, 2008)

For some reason, I think it do matter in a way...
thoughts like "If she slept with him.. then dumped him....   well.. how special is this now then?" always come up... 
BUT I am glad that my girlfriend came out from the head of Zeus on that december day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (and appeared on the intarwebs a month before that).


----------



## OSW (May 4, 2008)

useless post please delete


----------



## Regiiko (May 4, 2008)

Damn, 44% of the people that voted are virgins.

Can't believe that.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 4, 2008)

Regiiko said:
			
		

> Damn, 44% of the people that voted are virgins.
> 
> Can't believe that.



Yeah, I thought it's be nearer 70%


----------



## fermio100 (May 4, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> If you care about your 'first' too much, you will be all the more devastated when it ends ...
> 
> Losing it to someone who doesn't mean that much to you can be a smart decision ... psychologically, and emotionally ...



Mmm, that makes sense. I wayted for the right person and it wasn't good at all.


----------



## fermio100 (May 4, 2008)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> On the one hand curiosity is a major pain in the butt. Man I would love to do a few other females. Just to know, to REALLY know, what if it is different with another person?



It's different, sometimes it's better and sometimes worse. But if the sex with your wife is at least average and you love her that compensates. Stick with her and don't be so curious.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (May 4, 2008)

fermio100 said:
			
		

> Panzer Tacticer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well fortunately the wise person doesn't think marriage is just screwing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Granted, a marriage with lousy sex rarely survives. But you need to enjoy your partner in all ways. Sex, no matter how great, isn't enough on it's own.

Everyone has to do something truly great at least once I suppose. I picked a great moment to do my great thing


----------



## Narin (May 4, 2008)

Actually, more often than not, from what I am told by married couples is a lack of a sex life. I have personally heard many husbands complaining how after they got married, their sex lives basically ended or slow down. The more extremes I heard of people not having sex in years or around once a month to once a year at best. Though not all marriages fall into this category, it just seems like many do.


----------



## ZenZero (May 4, 2008)

yup, wish i wasnt though


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 4, 2008)

hahahah 

* points and laughs


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (May 4, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Actually, more often than not, from what I am told by married couples is a lack of a sex life. I have personally heard many husbands complaining how after they got married, their sex lives basically ended or slow down. The more extremes I heard of people not having sex in years or around once a month to once a year at best. Though not all marriages fall into this category, it just seems like many do.



Comes from a bad habit a lot of people fall into. You spend all your energies during dating making yourself look so entirely great, but once married, you figure "ok I won" and then all the special effort ends.

A reality of marriage though is this. And 21 years later I am an expert.

If you let another woman wash your clothes, no biggie, wife is not going to complain. It's just laundry.

If you let another woman cook your dinner, no biggie, wife is not going to complain. It's just dinner.

Hell you can let another woman do anything for you, no biggie, wife likely won't complain. It's not sex after all.

But let another woman empty your balls for you, and suddenly you're in divorce court.

So the important thing to remember, is if your wife isn't doing it or doesn't want to empty your balls for you, she needs to be reminded she signed on for a lot more than all the non sex duties. And of course, guys need to remember, wives can just as easily put you in her position in any of the above.

She didn't marry you just to have someone around to mow the lawn, and repair the patio deck and take out the garbage.

You don't NEED to obsess over sex, but, if you can't find a reason to fill your wife with your dna once a week, why did you get married?


----------

